
Native UI (Building desktop applications with electronjs) - jamzi
https://medium.com/@jamzi/building-desktop-applications-with-electron-native-ui-7389586e94bb
======
ge96
Not sure if this will get answered here, should join a discord if Electron has
it...

Does this mean that you need to install Electron even the clients/non
developers who want to use your desktop app? Is a .exe compiled for windows?

I listened to a pod cast about it, it is intriguing as I am a web developer
and wanted to develop desktop apps.

I think it can cross compile too which is awesome.

